# Room Mate and I First Grow



## AMOCO (Aug 20, 2014)

My room mate and I are growing a Blackwater OG Kush & a Ghost OG Kush plant.
Here is what they looked like on 07/30/14;
Blackwater OG Kush,




Ghost OG Kush,




Here is what they look like today(08/20/14);
Blackwater OG Kush,




Ghost OG Kush,




These were started with a couple of seeds I got when I bought some smoke.
The thing is we started the Ghost OG 1st and it looked pretty pitiful at 1st.
And the Blackwater OG plant just was growing like no tomorrow,As you can see in the 1st pics
Now it seems that she(Ghost) has caught up and is now taller than the Blackwater plant.
So I have some questions about Cropping and Flowering.
As you can see the Blackwater plant got cropped by accident(Room mate dropped the grow light on it).
Should we crop the Ghost plant?
How much longer should we wait before flowering either plant?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 20, 2014)

Welcome to The Passion  I can say first off that they do look healthy but a tad stretched. It appears that you may not have enough light on them to keep them from shooting straight up. They are literally stretching for the light. The reason is because MJ is a very high energy plant, much like a ffruit tree. It Ideally needs a minimum of 3000 lumens of light energy per square foot of growing area for proper veg growth. If you have enough light but they are sitting in a very open area, the light will scatter and you will lose a lot of that energy. It is best to close in the space around them enough with reflective material (not aluminum ffoil) to hold in the energy from the lights.

What you called cropping the top of the Blackwater plant, We call "topping". It is a standard method that is done to cause a plant to "bush out" rather than grow straight up. When your plant was "cropped", the top part was damaged enough that the plant responded by causing the rest of the branches to take off growing. That caused it to stop growing straight up while the branches caught up with the top of the plant. I would do that to the other plant as well as it will keep the plants shorter and more bushy.

You will need to wait until they both show sexual maturity before putting them into fflower. You can tell the sexual maturity when you see the  upper branches begin to stagger away from each other rather than growing out directly across from each other. When you see that begin to happen, you will then see sometime later, the emergence of preflowers that will show in the cusps of the leaf nodes. Look up "preflowers cannabis" in google images and you will see what I am talking about


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 21, 2014)

Also, since these seeds are bagseeds, you will need to keep a good eye open for hermies.  Most seeds that you find in a bag of good smoke is a mresult of selfing and the resulting seeds are more apt to hermy themselves.

Tell us about your space and maybe we can help you optimize things.


----------

